# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییررشته

## ..زهرا..

سلام من مدرک تحصیلیم تجربیه میخوام کنکورانسانی بدم . میخوام بدونم بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونم کنکورانسانی بدم یاباید حتما یه درسایی ازانسانی رو امتحان بدم که بتونم کنکورشوبدم؟

----------


## RainBow

شما باید دیپلم انسانی داشته باشین تا بتونین کنکورشو بدین.

----------


## ali_s9412

> سلام من مدرک تحصیلیم تجربیه میخوام کنکورانسانی بدم . میخوام بدونم بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونم کنکورانسانی بدم یاباید حتما یه درسایی ازانسانی رو امتحان بدم که بتونم کنکورشوبدم؟


*دوستان عزیز ، وقتی در مورد مسئله ای صد در صد مطمئن نیستین خواهشا نظر ندین
شما بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونین با دیپلم تجربی واسه کنکور انسانی شرکت کنین
اینم جدول تاثیر دروسش که سنجش منتشر کرده*

----------


## ..زهرا..

یعنی فقط درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلیم کم میشه تودرسا؟

----------


## idealist

> یعنی فقط درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلیم کم میشه تودرسا؟


*بله. درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کم میشه و درصد تاثیر کنکور افزوده میشه. سوابق تحصیلی برای شما حدود 7 درصد تاثیر داره و بقیش کنکوره. هیچ مشکلی نیست.*

----------


## eli94

> *دوستان عزیز ، وقتی در مورد مسئله ای صد در صد مطمئن نیستین خواهشا نظر ندین
> شما بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونین با دیپلم تجربی واسه کنکور انسانی شرکت کنین
> اینم جدول تاثیر دروسش که سنجش منتشر کرده*


این چیه بعد

----------


## ali_s9412

> این چیه بعد


یعنی شرکت در کنکور تجربی با دیپلم انسانی

----------

